# Dwight Howard on pace to score 100 points



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

6 points in first 30 seconds of the game


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I think everyone who makes a thread like this should be banned or suspended immediately.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> I think everyone who makes a thread like this should be banned or suspended immediately.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 6 points in first 30 seconds of the game


And will probably finish with like 30.


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

Always happens when ya make a thread like this. He still has 6 points at half!! You jinxed him for sure.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow Amare scored 16 in the first quarter. Is he on pace to a 64 point game?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Guess how many points he has after the 1st half? *6!*


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Maybe he can score 10.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

That is Orlando's offense for ya. Dwight scores 6 pts in 90 seconds then goes about 12 mins before touching the ball again.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Maybe he can score 10.


[strike]Maybe you could not be a moron?[/strike] :laugh:


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Beat this:

18 Pts, 5 Rebs, 11 Assists 

Guess who?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Ends with 12.
Good prediction.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sad Mafioso</b>!
> Beat this:
> 
> 18 Pts, 5 Rebs, 11 Assists
> ...


*Dick*au


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> *Dick*au


BINGO!

Let's see:

14 pts, 9 rebs, 3 blocks in 30 minutes .


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sad Mafioso</b>!
> 
> 
> BINGO!


No Iverson to guard him.
Hornets better win.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Make that 13 assists!


----------

